# Kegerator Pt. 1



## k5yac (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm weak... after I saw Glued's kegerator I knew I had to build one, so I ordered a kit and a set of heafty glass mugs yesterday. I also found a nice refrigerator on craigslist for $80, so the project is underway. 

Here is the fridge as it was delivered. It was in a fella's garage for some time, and he said he just wanted it out of the way.







It had a few drink spills and such inside, and the doors were opposite the way I wanted, so...






Off with the doors and out with the Pine Sol and rags. The wife even helped me and she don't even drink beer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










It cleaned up real well, and the only blemish was a small scratch on the back of the inside wall. This size (20 cu ft Kenmore) sells for nearly $600, what a deal! Almost a shame to drill holes in it.






Drawers out and ready for a keg. I have plenty of width and depth for a keg, but I think I'm a bit short for a full size keg. I think the half keg would probably suit me better anyway, and if I have company I'll just ice down a backup. I can hardly wait for my kit to get here. Getting thirsty. Maybe I'll have Super Bowl draft? I'll follow up later.


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool project. thats a damn nice fridge..... You got a good deal there............

Kookie


----------



## big e (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wanted to get it out of the way. 

I love folks like that.

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## nicko (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea you can put a 1/2 barrel in it. The botton sheleve have to be lower.

I just took then out and made a shelf out of wood. Also a 20 lbs Co2 tank will fit in there too.


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had a kegerator for about 25 years now. First was a $25 fridge that lasted about 20 years then it died so had to replace it a few years ago. I keep mugs/glasses in the freezer and always a full size keg(1/2 barrell). If you like draft beer it is the was to go. Only one empty to take back to the store! If you'd like some pics of it I can post them but sounds like your on your way.

Lou


----------



## k5yac (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, I would agree that it would be nice to squeeze a full sized keg in there, and I might figure a way to do it, but I think I'll start with the half and see how it works out.  I'd also like to use some of the space for a brine pot and other smoking/grilling/cooking condiments and ingredients that are quickly filling the wife's fridge.

Anyhow, trial and error... I may redisign the bottom shelf, but I think I might like the storage (Cokes, Mt. Dew, etc.).


----------



## glued2it (Jan 29, 2008)

That shelf may support the weight of a half keg, But I doubt it will hold up a full size.

Sure is a nice fridge to tear up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm thinking about getting a bigger one,
I have 2 stackable brine buckets now, But I'm still piling meat to thaw on the keg and buckets.

Since the bottom of the fridge has that slant in the back, is why I built the floor. I needed a flatter bottom to put the kegs in and space for the brine buckets/pots.

These black kegs are rubber coated to help it stay cold longer. Doesn't really serve much of a pourpose here. That's pastrami curing on the buckets.


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 29, 2008)

Might want to consider a 3rd fridge to hold your brining meats and to hold the spare keg. Sometimes your primary keg will empty in a most untimely manner. Like in the middle of a smoke, gathering or worst yet, when the beer store is closed. Only happened to me once.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Lou


----------



## glued2it (Jan 29, 2008)

I usually lift the keg to see how much is left. so if it comes to hosting guests and what not, I make the proper accomedations. I usually keep some spare beer when it's getting close.

I've been thinking about a scale to put the keg on to act as a gauge.

I also have spare empties to trade in as another safety precaution. I've been bying kegs from the same place for so long, some fall through the cracks.


----------



## k5yac (Jan 29, 2008)

That's it... I'm going to find a way to fit the full keg.  Primarily because there is nothing available around here in a half keg that I want to drink.  I've got 2x4s and some 3/4" ply that should make a stout shelf, and I think I'll have plenty of clearance all around once installed.  

More later...


----------



## glued2it (Jan 29, 2008)

Iused some pressure treated wood I had leftover from building some fence.


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh!  Glued2it lives in Tulsa, a mere hour from my house and I haven't been on a field trip to see his kegerator?  That sure is purdy.

Glued2it, What general area of Tulsa do you live in?  I grew up in the neighborhood just south of the Farm shopping center and now live about an hour away in Gore, Ok.


----------

